# Questions from a future Cockapoo owner



## Ali Morning (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello,
We're thinking of getting a Cockapoo next Spring. We've Googled the breed characteristics and purchased a book but it's nice to get some feedback from owners. We lost our Working Cocker to old age 3 years ago after almost 14 years together and it's now time to do it all again.

Please can you tell us:

Is the breed fairly relaxed once daily exercise needs have been met? We've been used to a high energy Working Cocker which suited our family at the time but we're now looking for a breed that's quieter. We'd like it if he/she would settle quite happily under a cafe table when taken out (realise this is also training).

Is it true they only need 30 minutes off-lead exercise? Do they relish a longer walk if offered? We back onto woodlands and open common ground, perfect dog walking territory.

Are they easy to train? Our Working Cocker was a breeze, so keen to please!

Can the dog handle being left on it's own for short periods (no more than 3.5 hours x 3 days a week) although we have a young cat too for company? We realise this is part training and our previous Cocker was fine during the mornings when I was at work. I work from home the rest of the week with people in and out (hairdresser) and my husband usually pops home too on a regular basis.

What are the good points/bad points?

A bit about us: We can offer a pup a stable, secure home and he/she would also have loving "grandparents" who are always keen to dog sit should the need arise.

Thank you.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well.... They are all different 
You might be in for a shock after a 14 year old well trained dog to a manic puppy - but I honestly don't think cockapoos are any more puppy like than many other puppy types.
Dot loves exercise and has more like 1.45 hours a day off lead. Mind you she lives in a house with a collie so we are used to collie walks.
She is very bright, toy and food motivated and easy to train, although easily bored and can be frustrated, sometimes I need to think how I am training.
She loves To cuddle and will happily relax when needed to, but she is always up for a game.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

The big problem we've found with cafes and pubs is that our dog (Poppy) is so loved by everyone who sees her that she gets fussed over constantly.
She never gets a chance to settle without somebody wanting to play with her or feed her. 
This has made her a bit of a handful at times, as she wants to be off greeting everybody and wiggling with excitement if somebody looks at her.
At two and a half, she seems to have turned a corner (fingers crossed) and we can have a meal in peace.


----------



## zippy (Aug 30, 2015)

We have our first cockapoo puppy. I will say any puppy is a shock after having elderly dogs, it took us a while to adjust as it'd been so long since we'd had a pup, but I don't think cockapoo puppies are any harder than other breeds we've had.

Regarding exercise, with the bad weather Honey had 2 days of short walks last week and she was a lot harder work. She is young so we're having to try not to over do it as everybody is keen to walk her, she has about 45 mins off lead in the morning on grass or sand and then a short walk on lead in the evening, she's tired after that and wouldn't want more, but that might change as she gets older. They are bright dogs so quick to learn and I guess with everything it depends on the dog, but she's very well behaved at training and when we take her out, she doesn't chase after other dogs or woof much, which is wonderful after having schnauzers. 

I don't think there are any particular bad points, I'm nervous about the grooming for when the adult coats come through, but not there yet. Lots of threads on forums about puppy biting, and we did have issues with it, but I don't know if that's any worse than in other breeds. It seems some can be clingy, but Honey is ok, I work similar to you, I'm out 4 hours x 3 days a week, my Daughter works shifts so either she's home or my Dad comes and takes her out. 

I think now we've adjusted to having a puppy and having eyes in the back of my head lol, having a cockapoo has been as lovely as I hoped and I'd have another happily  Do update us how you are getting on and puppy pics when you get yours x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hi I have a poo named Ginger she is a wiz at learning and is a very loving dog..she loves people of all kinds. ..You seem like very nice people and I don't think a Cockapoo will have to much trouble training you the way he/she wants you to be,, and don't go Haaa Haaa at that ,because you can ask any one on here it is true LOL good luck


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A cockapoo sounds perfect for you. Super easy to train if you know the basics and a ton of fun to boot. The exercise requirements depend on the dog, Rufus can go flat out all day when allowed but he is a fantastic travellor who will sleep much of the way on very long car trips. Drawbacks are that he is quite the attention seeker,and quite the clown always trying to make people play with him or laugh. (as I type he is "killing" his tug rope, shaking it back and forth leaving what will be bruises on my leg). We can leave him when need be but to be honest we prefer to bring him with us because his middle name is JOY.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Cockapoos are extremely intelligent and easy to train with positive reward-based training. Exercise needs will vary, but we usually do 20min. leashed walk in morning and 30-60min. off leash at the dog park in the evenings. We do try to tire him out as much as possible on weekends, so he is off leash all day in the country and does big runs during that time. Once he has a good walk, he likes to come up on my lap for a cuddle and snooze. I am out of the house 2 days a week for a good chunk of the day, and the rest of the time I am only gone for 2-3 hours at a time. I leave mentally stimulating toys, like kongs, where he can focus on trying to get a treat out while I'm gone. Even when I'm home though, he sleeps most of the day. If you're looking for a very affectionate and extremely playful companion to play games with, a cockapoo is right for you!


----------

